
Spy miners are quietly stealing from Ethereum - ilanhz
https://decryptmedia.com/2018/10/02/spy-mining-hits-ethereum/
======
slappyjoe
Interesting story. I'm glad to see places like Alethio providing reliable data
so that other places (like Decrypt) can make sense of what's going on. Well
done.

------
timcc50
They're not really stealing from Ethereum but it does seem to be an issue

